# Island of Biri: An Escape to Northern Samar, Philippines



## gregie27

"Never Stop Exploring!" How do you feed such drive? How do you do it? These were the questions I have now that another vacation is coming. It's been 3 months since my last shoot in the Islands of Dumaguete, Siquijor and Apo but still it brings back memories of the sheer adventure I've had. I want to do it again!

Leyte/Tacloban keeps popping out of the picture but where and how do I start? The place is huge and rumored to be filled with NPA and hilohilo (locals put poison in food). I'm stuck! It's in a meeting with fellow Cebu Digital Photographers that we finally narrowed down the Next Safari. With everything that has been said I braved this trip with two things in mind Landscape and to Reflect. Allow me to present my Escape to Northern Samar in a quaint Island called BIRI.


ISO 50 l 20mm l f13 l 4sec l 5DMK2 l 17-40L l Kenko Nd8 l Singh Ray "Daryl Benson Reverse Grad" 3 Stops







Experience in 1280 res > http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4066/4483782798_450e7c1711_o.jpg​


----------



## gregie27

I saw this kid picking up shells on the shores of Biri. He said that only during low-tide that they can walk this far from the main land and harvest them with ease . He sells them in the market which he then uses to buy bread for lunch.

At the back you can see Mangroves or "Bakawan" plantation that stretches almost halfway going to to the rock formations. Just like the Mangroves I've seen in Panglao, Bohol locals plant them to keep their marine ecosystem balance and to bring in more fish. By the way see the rock formation in the middle that's where I shot my opening image. Awesome Light and View!

ISO 50 l 27mm l f13 l 15sec l 5DMK2 l 17-40L l KENKO ND400 l MARUMI CPL l Singh Ray "Daryl Benson Reverse Grad" 3 Stops


----------



## carlos91

great captures


----------



## gregie27

*Fact#1 Where is Biri Island?
*
Biri Island is one island in a cluster of about 18 off the northern end of Samar. The island cluster is known as the balicuartro Islands. You will find Biri Island the most northerly, in the straits which divide the main Island of Luzon and the Island of Samar. This strait is responsible for moving nearly 70% of the water that flows in and out of the Visayas, the strait is known as the San Bernardino Strait. So you can imagine that the tidal current can be ferocious.

source> Biri Tourism

ISO 50 l 17mm l f13 l .7sec l 5DMK2 l 17-40L l Kenko Nd8 l Singh Ray "Daryl Benson Reverse Grad" 3 Stops


----------



## gregie27

This shot was taken on top of a cliff at the far side of the beach. Despite of its beauty a lot of mystical stories go around Biri. My guide narrated that the Island is guarded by an Engkantada/ Fairy which was once a local of this town. She was abducted by Engkantos when she was just a little girl to rule over their kingdom. Sightings of the fairy were documented in photos, videos and actual encounter of the locals. 

If ever you do visit Biri have a guide with you wherever you go especially going to places that involves trekking. You can easily get lost and "be played" upon by these elements. My guide also said that if your in a group don't get rowdy because accidents happen if ever they are disturbed. I guess the perfect word is Respect.


ISO 50 l 17mm l f13 l 1.5sec l 5DMK2 l 17-40L l KENKO ND8 l Singh Ray "Daryl Benson Reverse Grad" 3 Stops


----------



## CNCO

i noticed that your iso is 50 for all images. how do you know what setting to use? i use 1600 all the time. should i not?


----------



## Kethaneni

Love #2. :thumbup::thumbup: Can you post the color one too, just to see what it looked like.


----------



## gregie27

CNCO said:


> i noticed that your iso is 50 for all images. how do you know what setting to use? i use 1600 all the time. should i not?



hi I use Iso 50 most of the time because noise buildup is very minimal and it preserves the details once i zoom on it. I seldom bump it up to Iso 400 also depends on light condition, but this is during sunrise or sunset.

keep it to 100 iso, what time of the day do you shoot?


----------



## gregie27

Kethaneni said:


> Love #2. :thumbup::thumbup: Can you post the color one too, just to see what it looked like.



thanks keth I'll post it soon. cheerio!


----------



## gregie27

I just finished reading the book Developing Vision and Style: A Landscape Photography Masterclass by Joe Cornish, Charlie White and David Ward. I learned a lot from this book and once again I'm inspired! I'd like to share one of the photogs in this book, Mike McFarlane he said "I like to be in places that no else went to, often places where people weren't meant to go and if this meant scrambling down a cliff or over a wall, then so be it, I just had to be there..." 


ISO 50 l 29mm l f16 l 30sec l 5DMK2 l 17-40L l Kenko Nd400 l Marumi Cpl l Singh Ray "Daryl Benson Reverse Grad" 3 Stops

*Experience in 1440 res> *http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2071/4514106043_1ba6f40d09_o.jpg


----------



## The Empress

Great shots! The second one is my favorite  I would also like to see it in color!


----------



## cnutco

Very nice photos!  Love the colors and those skys!


----------



## gregie27

cnutco said:


> Very nice photos!  Love the colors and those skys!





The Empress said:


> Great shots! The second one is my favorite  I would also like to see it in color!



thanks cnutco and empress! cheerio!:thumbup:


----------



## gregie27

I took this image while i was heading back to town I though it's going to be a failed sunset shoot but all of a sudden this explosion of magenta, orange, and red hues filled up the sky. I was so excited quickly got my camera bumped Iso to 200 and did some long exposures. I wish I had more chance to shoot sunset in Biri since most of the time weather was not cooperating. Now, there's a reason to go back...


ISO 200 l 19mm l f11 l 10sec l 5DMK2 l 17-40L l Marumi Cpl l Singh Ray "Daryl Benson Reverse Grad" 3 Stops


----------



## gregie27

Good morning there!During my stay in Biri I found out that the place is ruled by the Dela Cruz Clan. Almost everyone I talk to it's either they're cousins or related by blood. I met Councilor "Dodoy" Dela Cruz while I was walking around town and taking picture of the locals. He asked me what i'm going to do with the pictures and after which he invited me for dinner. Along the conversation he shared his goal to push tourism, to showcase Biri's beaches and rock formations. In a small way we have the same thing in mind and by taking pictures hopefully those who sees it will give them interest to visit their quaint Island. 


ISO 100 l 17mm l f13 l .7sec l 5DMK2 l 17-40L l Kenko Nd8 l Singh Ray "Daryl Benson Reverse Grad" 3 Stops


----------



## kdabbagh

Wow! unreal shots...love them! 

I am interested to know what time of day you shot at and what were the light conditions? Your images are shot within a span of approx. 1 sec - 30 sec. in what LOOKS to me like during daylight...wondering how you did that. Maybe I am completely wrong! I tried taking some shots of waterscapes using longer shutter speeds (before sunset) but they were blown out...it's still frustrating me


----------



## D-B-J

great captures! Some LONG exposures on a few though. haha


----------



## gregie27

kdabbagh said:


> Wow! unreal shots...love them!
> 
> I am interested to know what time of day you shot at and what were the light conditions? Your images are shot within a span of approx. 1 sec - 30 sec. in what LOOKS to me like during daylight...wondering how you did that. Maybe I am completely wrong! I tried taking some shots of waterscapes using longer shutter speeds (before sunset) but they were blown out...it's still frustrating me



hi kd, thanks! the long exposures were done with necessary filters like nd400 and nd8. This will cut light by several stops so it paved the loing exposures. Time of day of the ff:
65sec 8-9am
10sec 5-6pm
30sec 9-10am

goodluck with your project, keep us posted. 





D-B-J said:


> great captures! Some LONG exposures on a few though. haha



thanks dbj!


----------



## gregie27

Today, I looked at my watch its 4:15am. I was woken up by drums beating outside my apartment and a group of local candidates were campaigning already, wtf! Haha I dont want to talk about hardcore politics early this day but what I could share is a thought hoping them CRABS wont get the best in us. I still believe that a person remains to be Fair and Hypocrisy is kept in the closet because sometimes its so obvious that integrity is easily replaced by disgust. 

Enough of the negativity! I tried to make sense of this morning by editing this beautiful sunset I took in Biri. Most of the time the sun is covered by them blue/black clouds but a little patience and luck paid off. Good Morning. 


ISO 100 l 17mm l f13 l .7sec l 5DMK2 l 17-40L l Kenko Nd8 l Singh Ray "Daryl Benson Reverse Grad" 3 Stops


----------



## gregie27

*My Tribute to Earth Day!*

I thought of processing this image specially for this day. What a beautiful world we live in and it's just right for us to take care of it. All the hype about 2012 as end of the world gives me the creeps and I don' t want to experience that anytime soon! In my little way going green is my small step to preventing all of these chaos and mishaps from happening.

*click 1440 for details > * http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2743/4541685461_58bd7d98f7_o.jpg

ISO 50 l 25mm l f13 l 1/4sec l 5DMK2 l 17-40L l Marumi Cpl l Singh Ray "Daryl Benson Reverse Grad" 3 Stops




It's low tide and we can already walk and experience the layers of the sea bed. It was out of this planet experience for me! I never imagined such details will come out this time of the day. That's Magasang formation in the middle i still can't get near it because waves are still ferocious and sea spray is overwhelming. I was so tempted to get a close up image but its to hazardous for the gears. Anyway it was still breath taking, later that day I got near it and had my succeeding images taken!


----------



## gregie27

This is a sunrise image I took on top of one of the rock formation in Biri. It was a bit foggy that day specially near the mountains and it gave me some of the range in silhouette. Strong winds early that morning, waves crashing and the sunrise sarap!!!


ISO 200 l 21mm l f13 l 1sec l 5DMK2 l 17-40L l Kenko Nd8 l Singh Ray "Daryl Benson Reverse Grad" 3 Stops


----------



## gregie27

I thought of sharing this hilarious excerpt from the net though I posted this already in my wall but for those who can't read it or missed it here it goes With the vibes from the recent movie, Clash of the Titans and Philippine Election. In a classroom setting teacher asks "What's your favorite mythical creature?" Student: "An honest politician." haha

I just finished reading the book Developing Vision and Style: A Landscape Photography Masterclass by Joe Cornish, Charlie White and David Ward. I learned a lot from this book and once again I'm inspired! I'd like to share one of the photogs in this book, Mike McFarlane he said "I like to be in places that no else went to, often places where people weren't meant to go and if this meant scrambling down a cliff or over a wall, then so be it, I just had to be there..."


ISO 50 l 22mm l f11 l 30sec. l 5DMK2 l 17-40L l Kenko Nd400 l Marumi Cpl l Singh Ray "Daryl Benson Reverse Grad" 3 Stops


----------



## gregie27

Saw these prints during an early morning shoot/stroll in the beach. It was peaceful that time not much locals, tourist in the scene its just the sea, sand and surreal view! Looking at these prints, undisturbed, lead the eyes into the picture. If you notice the cliff there that's where I shot my 3rd image during sunset.


ISO 50 l 17mm l f13 l .5sec l 5DMK2 l 17-40L l Marumi Cpl l Singh Ray "Daryl Benson Reverse Grad" 3 Stops


----------



## Sebastian Riel Ph.

gregie27 said:


> *My Tribute to Earth Day!*
> 
> I thought of processing this image specially for this day. What a beautiful world we live in and it's just right for us to take care of it. All the hype about 2012 as end of the world gives me the creeps and I don' t want to experience that anytime soon! In my little way going green is my small step to preventing all of these chaos and mishaps from happening.
> 
> *click 1440 for details > * http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2743/4541685461_58bd7d98f7_o.jpg
> 
> ISO 50 l 25mm l f13 l 1/4sec l 5DMK2 l 17-40L l Marumi Cpl l Singh Ray &quot;Daryl Benson Reverse Grad&quot; 3 Stops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's low tide and we can already walk and experience the layers of the sea bed. It was out of this planet experience for me! I never imagined such details will come out this time of the day. That's Magasang formation in the middle i still can't get near it because waves are still ferocious and sea spray is overwhelming. I was so tempted to get a close up image but its to hazardous for the gears. Anyway it was still breath taking, later that day I got near it and had my succeeding images taken!



   The full rez image is very impressive  Well done man you got some really good shots thumbsup:


----------



## gregie27

Sebastian Riel Ph. said:


> gregie27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The full rez image is very impressive  Well done man you got some really good shots thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks sebastian for the kind words cheers!
Click to expand...


----------

